# Why You Should Have The SP2 Upgrade CD, And How To Get It



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to this Microsoft site and order the SP2 upgrade CD. It's free and will usually be mailed to you within a week.

For those of you who have a 56K dial-up connection, the SP2 upgrade is about 270 MB, so trying to download it isn't practical and is very time-consuming.

For those of you who have a problem with downloading and installing it from the Internet, installing it straight from the CD may solve that problem.

If you need to make a clean install of XP and then make the upgrade to SP2, having the CD makes the upgrade to SP2 much quicker.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

The best way to install SP2 is to slipstream it into the XP disk too!
http://www.theeldergeek.com/slipstreamed_xpsp2_cd.htm


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Done. Thanks for the link, Frank! :up:


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

oK i filled out the info ..should get my sp2 disks too...not going to try to download


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Ahha! Another Roadrunner cable user.  

BrushMaster, you're welcome.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Or you can download the 'network' instal package so that you can burn it to a cd for the next time you reinstal XP.....
Of course, dialup connection will perhaps take longer than many wish......but with broadband, it's worth it 

You can get it here:
XPsp2


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I downloaded the SP2 upgrade in just a few minutes with Roadrunner cable. If you try and do it with 56K dial-up, start the download and then go to sleep for 8 - 10 hours. If you're lucky, it'll be finished downloading when you wake up, if your connection didn't get disconnected.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

No help for OEM disks? {a Ghost!}


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I remember AcaCandy downloaded it took like 10 hrs on dialup.......she never thought it would end..........But she did get it downloaded........


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Another question I just thought of and maybe I don't understand slipstreaming.

Why wouldn't one who had a, say Acronis or Ghost software, just install SP2 on the OS and then use one of those programs? Does that make sense?

I'm still using W95 on my old pute, but my wife has xp on her fairly new pute. {am I married or what?}


----------



## pushcrew (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't have to worry about this, SP2 is aready in my OEM disc.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

pushcrew said:


> I don't have to worry about this, SP2 is aready in my OEM disc.


Yes thats the best way to install it. I had XP professional installed and downloaded Sp2 and my computer died during the install. Then I got a copy of XP home with Sp2. It installed with no problems at all and runs fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AutoStreamer 1.0.33 makes slipstreaming a service patch painless.


----------



## pushcrew (Jul 31, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> AutoStreamer 1.0.33 makes slipstreaming a service patch painless.


hmm whats the url? Com, net or what ever, it only says http://autostreamer

Could also find in on the downloading sites, i guess.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

http://mhtools.knoware.nl/raptor/autostreamer/AutoStreamer.exe


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok on july 30,2005 i ordered my free sp2 disk......on aug.06,2005 i got it ......


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's about right. I ordered the SP2 upgrade CD from Microsoft twice(one for me and one for a friend) and both took about a week to arrive. :up:

Now you're all set to do the upgrade. Make sure your computer is free of spyware and other "nasties", and that your antivirus program is turned off *before* you start the upgrade.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Well thats great that there fast to mail it to us.............no complaints here


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

and in 4-5 days folks will be coming back in droves whining that some functions don't work.

thanks but no thanks.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

GOOD GRIEF  what you talking about.....4 or 5 days well be crying....


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

were you on some other planet when sp2 came out and a tremndous number of folks that downloaded it had systems that didn't/couldn't function and were right here asking how to get back to sp1??????


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

BearOne2:

If I recall, aren't you the person who doesn't like to install *any* Windows updates at all and prefers to do a Windows reinstall once or twice a year?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I can only speak for myself.....I have installed SP2 on two laptops and everything worked properly. No glitches at all 
That was the network download version.


----------

